# Any offers for pilot from jan 12 selection board?



## Barracuda13 (17 Jan 2007)

Hi guys,
I applied for pilot under ceotp and was merit listed but i missed the nov board selections. couple of weeks ago someone posted here that next general selection board was jan 12, can anyone confirm this? or has received offers?
when i call cfrc they tell me that i have been merit listed and waiting for a job offer, but i guess waiting for a job offer does not mean that it s going to come for sure. If you dont get selected then do you have to call in or do they phone you?
There were previous talks about the pilot trade being full etc so could this mean that the new offers might come really late? Don t get me wrong I have patience but as many of you probably know it's hard to plan ahead when you are unsure about the time it would take for them to make a decision.
any advice , info, guidance will be appreciated
thanks


----------



## Astrodog (17 Jan 2007)

I am going ROTP pilot, I was told in december that the next pilot selection would be in Feb, not too sure if this is still the case but that's what I was told.


----------



## Barracuda13 (17 Jan 2007)

Today I had a chance to talk to a very helpful Mcpl, he told me that the selection is closed until april ,i dont know if it s only for ceotp but anyways i guess i'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Elwood (18 Jan 2007)

CEOTP and DEO pilot slots won't be open until the new fiscal year in April '07. This was covered in previous posts.


----------



## CasperTr11 (23 Jan 2007)

I too am a CEOTP candidate for pilot.  I just received word that I have an offer and will be going in to the recruiting center tomorrow.  With that said it looks as though there was a board on the 12th unless they took an unusually long time getting a hold of me since the last board.  Don't take my word that there was a board though.  I am just saying that I got my offer today.


----------



## Elwood (26 Jan 2007)

CasperTr11... when is your BOTC start date? 

A CEOTP getting 32U this time of year seems a little strange considering the news from the CFRCs and people on this board. Can you fill us in with a little information? 

BYW... Congratulations!


----------



## CasperTr11 (26 Jan 2007)

No problem providing more information now that I have it.  

According to my offer of employment my file was reviewed in Borden on 06Dec20.  I guess with the Christmas Season things got delayed a bit.  I am slated for Basic Officer Training from April to August in St. Jean, Quebec.

I was absolutely shocked (as was my wife) when the offer came as we had accepted having to wait until May to hear anything.  I too was checking in with my file manager and the last time I talked to her was early December and was getting the same information.  I should have known better considering I used to work for the RCMP.  Large organizations are never static.  Things, including time lines, always change.

I'll check the site regularly and provide my two cents.  Remember folks it is only my two cents.  I'll answer any questions as long as people remember the answers are based solely on my experience.

Cheers all and good luck.


----------



## Happydiver (3 Mar 2007)

Just to throw in my situation, I too was resigned to waiting until at least April to see if some more spots were going to open up for Pilot.  I had actually been scheduled to attend Navy boards/MARS familiarization (whatever it is called) in Esquimalt for Mar 5-9.  The idea was I would keep my options open with the Navy and if they offered me a position under MARS, I was going to have to decide whether to accept or decline based on my possibility of a timely offer from the Air side.  Anyway, as it turns out, a lovely sounding LS clerk from the RC calls on 21 Feb to say she's got good news and bad news for me.  Bad news:  they don't need me to go to Esquimalt;  Good news:  the Pilot boards sat and I'm offered a position.  01 Mar, I got a call saying I'm course loaded for Basic in QB starting on the 16th of Apr.  Gotta love St Jean in the spring!

I've talked to my main recruiter, a PO, and he was amazed that I actually was offered a Pilot slot, he figured they were locked down tight.  Happy for me but everyone there had basically been saying that until new numbers come out for the new fiscal year, Pilot is closed up.

It was probably 'tttthhhaaatttt' close for me to be in dark blue instead of light blue for me getting restarted with the CF.  I thought you weren't supposed to hear the sound of the bullet as it whizzed by....   

Apologies to those in the dark blue but I really, really, really wanna be a pilot......


----------



## Astrodog (3 Mar 2007)

All 3 others that passed ASC with me back in October just received offers and start basic as on Apr 16 as well, 2 pilot 1 nav... Now I'm just waiting for the ROTP results!!


----------



## zorro (4 Mar 2007)

Yeah I just got back from Trenton on Friday afternoon....passed for pilot, but failed the NAV test miserably.......

There were 10 on course including myself, 5 passed for pilot and 2 for nav. None of the pilots passed for NAV, and none of the NAVs for pilot.

When I got back into town on Friday I stopped by at the CFRC to drop off my claim documents and receipts, and had a lengthy conversation with the Det. Co....he said that ROTP pilot offers (which is what I applied for) should be coming down the line within the next few weeks, and that although it was great that I had got through ASC, it is not a pre-requisite for being selected. (those who are more competitive may still receive a conditional offer ahead of me)

Sooooooooooooooooooo, now I'm in the same boat as you Astro, just waiting for the call of good news (or bad). If all goes well, we may be at St. Jean together this summer...

And to all those who are slated to attend ASC in the near future....I was really nervous about going, but to be quite honest CAPSS is WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY over-rated on these boards in terms of difficulty. Don't get me wrong, its not easy thats for sure, but you practice all the required maneuvers before you attempt your final sessions....... just pay attention and its not too too hard to pick up. 

Astro, send me a message if you receive an offer......

Most of the guys that were there with me as well had all applied for ROTP, so I'm assuming its a pretty competitive candidate pool............

Hopefully we get lucky.


----------



## Barracuda13 (8 Mar 2007)

Time for me to bug them again i guess   ;D
so it's closed until april, I'm afraid that i'll get a call in April saying that i have an offer and when i go down to the CFRC , the staff is going to jump up from behind the front desk and shout "APRIL"S FOOOOLLLL"


----------



## volition (8 Mar 2007)

THe fiscal year ends march 30th, therefore on april 1st all the trades, well almost all, are open.


----------



## Rowshambow (27 Mar 2007)

I too applilied to the CEOTP program for Pilot. I am a Sgt in the Armour Corps. The message I have says the selection is in Feb and acceptance letters are being sent out starting Mar 15, and if you have not heard anything, you can then call starting April 15. I already did my medical with the base Flt Srgn, and passed with no problems. I hope to get to the ACS, but prob will not pass the math, as I am 35 and really have not done any math in years! Another Prob I have is that me being a Snr Nco in the Armour Corps, my PSO said that I would prob only get an offer from Armour.


----------



## dardt (27 Mar 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> I too applied to the CEOTP program for Pilot. I am a Sgt in the Armour Corps. The message I have says the selection is in Feb and acceptance letters are being sent out starting Mar 15, and if you have not heard anything, you can then call starting April 15. I already did my medical with the base Flt Srgn, and passed with no problems. I hope to get to the ACS, but prob will not pass the math, as I am 35 and really have not done any math in years! Another Prob I have is that me being a Snr Nco in the Armour Corps, my PSO said that I would prob only get an offer from Armour.



The "math" tests done in Trenton have nothing to do with being selected for pilot, they are for Navigator only. You write them regardless if you apply for Nav or not. If you want Pilot, you're performance in CAPSS is what matters.


----------

